# Australia PR 135112: ICT Project Manager



## Ksachdeva (Jun 8, 2018)

I was to apply for Australia PR with job code 135112 ICT project manager. I can get possibly 75 or 80 points based on my profile. What would be chances of getting ITA? In the last round I checked no ITA for above code. So I want to check with anybody who has experience on this.


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

Ksachdeva said:


> I was to apply for Australia PR with job code 135112 ICT project manager. I can get possibly 75 or 80 points based on my profile. What would be chances of getting ITA? In the last round I checked no ITA for above code. So I want to check with anybody who has experience on this.


Which visa are you applying for? You might be knowing that 135112 is not eligible for 189 visa and hence it's available under state sponsorship 190 visa only. For Victoria, your points don't necessarily guarantee an invite. Hence, please focus on your CV so that it reflects that your skill is valuable/relevant to the state. You may try your luck with NSW (even though 135112 is not on their list) as they may approve based on your points.


----------



## sunilkk (Jul 25, 2018)

Ksachdeva said:


> I was to apply for Australia PR with job code 135112 ICT project manager. I can get possibly 75 or 80 points based on my profile. What would be chances of getting ITA? In the last round I checked no ITA for above code. So I want to check with anybody who has experience on this.


Hi Rajesh, is there any specific reason why 75 or 80 points are still not sufficient for 135112 ICT Project Manager? I have applied EOI two months ago with 75 points (including state sponsorship) and still awaiting for an invite from Victoria. What are the chances of getting ITA with 85 points? can you please clarify.


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

sunilkk said:


> Hi Rajesh, is there any specific reason why 75 or 80 points are still not sufficient for 135112 ICT Project Manager? I have applied EOI two months ago with 75 points (including state sponsorship) and still awaiting for an invite from Victoria. What are the chances of getting ITA with 85 points? can you please clarify.


Hi Sunil, Victoria generally shows more interest in checking whether the applicant's skill is valuable to the state. They check this through third-party evaluators to assess the CV of each applicant. This is one of the reasons why a good CV is important for VIC State sponsorship.

Please note that VIC normally takes around 3 months to approve for any skill code and hence you need not lose your hope. Also, during May & June months, they stopped accepting applications for all ICT skills due to a big backlog. So, it is likely that they take a little more time than normal to clear the backlog. 

I'm not really sure whether there will be any difference if you apply with 85 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ksachdeva said:


> I was to apply for Australia PR with job code 135112 ICT project manager. I can get possibly 75 or 80 points based on my profile. What would be chances of getting ITA? In the last round I checked no ITA for above code. So I want to check with anybody who has experience on this.


high stream NSW... i think the best bet.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

rajesh_d said:


> Hi Sunil, Victoria generally shows more interest in checking whether the applicant's skill is valuable to the state. They check this through third-party evaluators to assess the CV of each applicant. This is one of the reasons why a good CV is important for VIC State sponsorship.
> 
> Please note that VIC normally takes around 3 months to approve for any skill code and hence you need not lose your hope. Also, during May & June months, they stopped accepting applications for all ICT skills due to a big backlog. So, it is likely that they take a little more time than normal to clear the backlog.
> 
> I'm not really sure whether there will be any difference if you apply with 85 points.



Hi Rajesh!

Thanks for the valuable piece of info on having a good CV. I'm also looking to apply to Melbourne under the same job code. 

Does a perfect score of 90 in PTE increase one's chances of an ITA from VIC and NSW? Or is it just treated like any other 79+ score?

Appreciate your feedback. 

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Rajesh!
> 
> Thanks for the valuable piece of info on having a good CV. I'm also looking to apply to Melbourne under the same job code.
> 
> ...


A perfect 90 May be helpful if you are applying as an English teacher

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

newbienz said:


> A perfect 90 May be helpful if you are applying as an English teacher
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

Do you also happen to have any info on the current ICT PM job scenario? I had posted a separate post but go not responses  

Appreciate your feedback.

Regards


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't see any particular challenge for a good Project Manager in the job market. If one is good, they should get the job. Sydney and Melbourne are the best bets.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Do you also happen to have any info on the current ICT PM job scenario? I had posted a separate post but go not responses
> 
> ...


Have never searched for a job in my entire life, and neither do I intend to do so in near future 

So no idea about how to go about it

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

kevinishining said:


> I don't see any particular challenge for a good Project Manager in the job market. If one is good, they should get the job. Sydney and Melbourne are the best bets.


Thanks for the response! Appreciate it :clap2:


----------



## rajesh_d (Jan 1, 2015)

kevinishining said:


> I don't see any particular challenge for a good Project Manager in the job market. If one is good, they should get the job. Sydney and Melbourne are the best bets.


I won't really give such a rosy picture. While there are many project manager openings, it is going to be very difficult to crack them without local experience and local references. While Developer, Business Analyst type of roles can be cracked with right experience and skillset, I won't say the same for Project Manager and above roles. The higher on the ladder that you try, the more challenging it gets.

You may try first with companies like Cognizant, Wipro, Infosys, Capgemini, etc where they have strong offshore presence and hence your India experience could be valued. For Australia based companies, you may have to take up other IT roles and then work up on the chain by proving your value. It's a bit longer process but I suggest you be prepared for that.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

rajesh_d said:


> I won't really give such a rosy picture. While there are many project manager openings, it is going to be very difficult to crack them without local experience and local references. While Developer, Business Analyst type of roles can be cracked with right experience and skillset, I won't say the same for Project Manager and above roles. The higher on the ladder that you try, the more challenging it gets.
> 
> You may try first with companies like Cognizant, Wipro, Infosys, Capgemini, etc where they have strong offshore presence and hence your India experience could be valued. For Australia based companies, you may have to take up other IT roles and then work up on the chain by proving your value. It's a bit longer process but I suggest you be prepared for that.



Hi Rajesh,

I've been trying to get as much info as possible on the ICT PM scenario in AUS on this forum. Thanks for your detailed post! 

Can you provide some more details about yourself? Did you go through the same job code and when? How long was your job hunt? Appreciate it.

Regards


----------



## arky2018 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I have similar question, my current designation is Manager, Business Consulting and I regularly do coding in many business intelligence tools apart from people management.

Can anyone suggest which ANZSCO Code i should apply for ? is it ICT Project manager or something else.

I am more of a programmer/coder but my current designation has Manager. I appreciate any response on above queries.

thanks


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Ksachdeva said:


> I was to apply for Australia PR with job code 135112 ICT project manager. I can get possibly 75 or 80 points based on my profile. What would be chances of getting ITA? In the last round I checked no ITA for above code. So I want to check with anybody who has experience on this.


Did you get an invitation from Victoria on ICT project manager?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi Hamidd,

Are you planning to lodge your visa under ICT PM? 

Victoria is quite hard to crack and get an invite from. My EOI is over 6 months old no response yet. So I’ve applied under SA 489 and lodged my visa in Jan 2019.


----------



## nisach (Jun 12, 2016)

rajesh_d said:


> Which visa are you applying for? You might be knowing that 135112 is not eligible for 189 visa and hence it's available under state sponsorship 190 visa only. For Victoria, your points don't necessarily guarantee an invite. Hence, please focus on your CV so that it reflects that your skill is valuable/relevant to the state. You may try your luck with NSW (even though 135112 is not on their list) as they may approve based on your points.


Hi Rajesh,

where do we put our CV? as far as i remember there is no option to attach CV in eoi. please guide.

Thanks


----------

